# WinCC flexible 2007 - Media Player aufrufen



## Bero (6 März 2008)

Hallo,

mein Problem ist folgendes, ich hab eine Multi-Panel MP 377 und möchte gerne über ein Button in der Visualisierung ein 
Video abspielen und über ein anderen Button wieder ausschalten. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

MfG

Bero


----------



## marlob (6 März 2008)

Bei Siemens gibt es eine FAQ, wie man eine sounddatei mit dem dem Mediaplayer abspielt. Vielleicht kannst du es so anpassen, das es Dein Video abspielt.
Wie wird eine Sound-Datei über ein Skript in der WinCC flexible PC Runtime gestartet werden?


----------



## Bero (6 März 2008)

Danke, für deine schnelle Antwort. Das was in deinem Link steht hab ich so weit hin bekommen, ist auch eine gute Möglichkeit. 
Aber ich möchte gerne kein anderes Programm öffnen, sondern den Media-Player in der Oberfläche der Visualisierung geöffnet haben.
Irgendie kann ich in WinCC flexible unter Werzeuge -> Erweiterte ObjeKte -> Media-Player hinzufügen, aber wie kann ich jetzt in dem Fenster ein Video abspielen? Wie lässt sich eine Videodatei auswählen?

MfG
Bero


----------



## funkdoc (6 März 2008)

sorry weils mich interessiert aber was und WARUM willst du denn auf einem panel ein video abspielen?

hab leider kein mp377...   ansonsten fällt mir da noch die möglichkeit ein über den eingebundenen HTML browser ein video mit speicherort in einem applet abzuspielen... vorausgesetzt du kennst dich ein bisschen mit html/javascript aus.

grüsse


----------



## Bero (7 März 2008)

Guten Morgen,
in der Firma wo ich in Moment arbeite, die wollen die Maschine mit dem Mullti Panel MP 377 auf eine Messe mit nehmen und in der Visualisierung das Video als Werbezwecke abspielen.
Mit hmtl kenn ich mich leider nicht aus. Aber danke für den Tipp.

MfG
Bero


----------



## funkdoc (10 März 2008)

welches format hat denn dein video? mpeg,avi,wmv,mov,asf.........................?

grüsse


----------



## Bero (10 März 2008)

Das Video hat, das Format *.avi.

MfG Bero


----------



## funkdoc (10 März 2008)

das avi format ist natürlich nicht vorteilhaft.

ich schätze mal das panel hat den windows mediaplayer installiert.
deshalb wirst du nicht um ein WMV oder MPG/MPEG format rumkommen.


also entweder in WMV/MPEG konvertieren und in ein HTML mit <embed> einbinden oder...

die herren bei siemens mal anrufen und fragen wo man denn bei diesem playerplugin aufruf den speicherort angibt.

avi wird der sowieso ned abspielen können. da gibts ja soviele verschiedene codecs.

grüsse


----------



## Sandman (10 März 2008)

Servus,

der Player unterstützt nur MPEG und WMA, keine anderen Formate (hab alle durchgetestet, steht auch so im Manual). 

Wenn Du denn Player über "starteProgramm" aufrufst gibst du unter Programmname denn Ablageort des Players auf dem Panel ein (also die .exe) und als Paramter denn Ablageort des Videos auf dem Panel.


----------



## funkdoc (11 März 2008)

wäre nett wenn du ihm den gesamten ausführbefehl+parameter mal näherbringen könntest. dann wären nämlich alle übrigen fragen auch beseitigt.

grüsse


----------



## Sandman (11 März 2008)

No Problemo . Ich hab mal einen Screenshot davon gemacht. Also entweder man legt es als Funktion an eine Schaltfläche/Variable etc. oder man startet alles über Skript. 

Programmname: Ablageort des CE-Players auf dem Panel (der .exe)
Programmparameter: Ablageort der Datei die Abgespielt werden soll auf dem Panel


----------



## Bero (11 März 2008)

Guten Morgen,

danke für eure guten und schnellen Radschläge. Das mit dem Button und dann dem Media-Player starten hab ich hin bekommen, so lassen sich auch *.avi Dateien abspielen.
Aber wie lassen sich Videos direkt in der Visualisierungoberfläche abspielen? Ich hab mal ein Bild angehängt. In WinCC flexible -> Werkzeug -> erweiterte Objekte (hier Nummer 2 auf dem Bild) lässt sich doch ein Media-Player in die Visualisierung ziehen, dann entsteht das Feld mit der Nummer 1, dann muss ich doch auch ein Video darin abspielen lassen können und untem im Bild, also Nummer 3, kann ich doch auch eine Datei auswählen, die ich doch abspielen lassen möchte. Aber irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht hin. Wer kann mir dazu helfen?

MfG Bero


----------



## Sandman (11 März 2008)

eigentlich genauso, bei Datei trägst du denn Ablagepfad des Videos (auf dem Panel) ein z.B: \test\video.mpg

Hab ich gerade probiert, geht prima.


----------



## Bero (12 März 2008)

Guten Abend.
Danke für die guten Ratschläge, hab es jetzt auch am laufen. Mein Problem war es, das das Video beim Visualisieren auf dem PC nicht angezeigt wird. Aber beim überspielen auf dem Multi-Panel geht alles sofort. 

MfG Bero


----------



## Nordischerjung (2 März 2010)

Moin,

ich möchte diesen alten Fred noch einmal aufgreifen. Geht das Videoabspielen auch mit dem MP277? 
Hier wurde das ganze auf einem MP377 realisiert. Habe zur Zeit kein WinCCFlex zur Hand, 
mir steht genau dieses demnächst bevor. Es soll eine Umrüstanleitung dargestellt werden. 
Was die sich aber auch immer einfallen lassen *ROFL*


----------

